# Grinders



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone know anything about these ? 








[h1]Sunmile 1.3HP 1000W 12# UL Electric Meat Grinder SM-G50 with Full Set of Accessories, On/Off /Reset/ Reverse Switch, Metal Gear Box, Cord Storage Inside, UL Certificated and 1-Year Manufacturer Warranty[/h1]by Sunmile

5.0 out of 5 stars    See all reviews  (2 customer reviews)  |  Like(0)



Price:$129.99Sale:*$95.99*You Save:$34.00 (26%)


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks identical to the one that SausageMaker sells.







http://www.sausagemaker.com/6410610electricmeatgrinder.aspx

~Martin


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

For $95 it might be worth a shot


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 11, 2012)

I have to wonder if it is really 1.3 hp in that small body. Normally the prices really start going up when you hit 3/4-1 hp and up. I have a Lem .2 hp #5 that was about $90 last fall. Almost too good to be true at that price but sure is worth a look.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

I will let you know in a few days - No tax and free shipping


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 11, 2012)

I believe that it's the exact same thing as the SausageMaker one, but the SausageMaker is honest about the power.

In the Sunmile description......
*350W Meat Grinder with Maximum Locked Power 1000W*

Definitely not a bad deal for $96, shipping included.

I believe that DanBono has one from SausageMaker.


~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 11, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

Gary here is mine and it is great..Its hard to keep up with...


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 13, 2012)

Scarbelly,

Here are the spec's from another site for that 1/3hp Sunmile, _*350w Meat Grinder vs Max Locked Power:1000W *_whatever locked power means?

I use a 275w KA so a 350w grinder would probably be plenty powerful enough, (my $.02)

al

http://www.m2cmart.com/Sunmile-1-3H...-W-Full-Set-Of-Accessories-SM-G50_p13936.html

Feature:


● 350W Meat Grinder
● Max Locked Power:1000W
● Reverse Function
● On\Off \Reset\Reverse Switch
● Metal gear box
● Detachable aluminium tube, screw
● Stainless steel cutting blade
● Cord storage inside
● Accessories storage


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 13, 2012)

Al, when they say "Locked power" they are probably referring to "Locked Rotor" one way electric motors are rated is by how much power they will consume with the rotor locked up. Electric motors draw the post power at start-up because for that split second the rotor is locked until it starts turning.

I like that link, it says the regular price is $1500.00 and it's 94% off, you save $1404.01....Now that is one heck of a deal!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 13, 2012)

I will let you guys know what I think next week . I shows arrival on Thursday


----------



## danbono (Oct 20, 2012)

[h1]Hi All  Here is the I have.So far works good.http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/64106.html[/h1]
TSM #10 Electric Meat Grinder - 350 Watt

*Sign Up for Our Email Newsletter!*






 AddThis Button BEGIN 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  AddThis Button END






[h2]Overview of TSM #10 Electric Meat Grinder - 350 Watt
 [/h2]
Manufacturer #: 64106
Perfect for the home kitchen and grinding up to 10 pounds of meat at a time. Looks great, powerful and user-friendly. Built to strict standards that you will appreciate and enjoy for many years. A 350 Watt motor in this #10 makes life easy. Steel gears, also included are a Stainless Steel Cutting Blade, 3 Stuffing Tubes and 3 Grinding Plates.

*Includes:*
Stainless Steel Cutting Blade
3 Grinding Plates (Fine, medium and coarse grind).
3 Sausage Stuffing Tubes (Small, medium & large sausages).

*Specifications:*
Electrical: 110V/60Hz, 350 Watts
Capability: 10 pounds
Fits all standard #10 & #12 Grinder Plates and Knives.
On/Off/Reverse and circuit breaker buttons.
Storage compartment for two extra grinding plates and cord.
One Year Manufacturer's Warranty.
Not recommended for grinding bones.
Not dishwasher safe


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2012)

Dan that looks exactly like what I got 

It arrived Friday and I am going to make some sausage on Sunday - will post some info when I run it on the maiden voyage


----------



## chefrob (Oct 20, 2012)

happy grinding gary..............


----------



## roller (Oct 20, 2012)

Just like mine also..If it is like mine your going to love it...


----------

